# bildbereiche transparent



## schmitzowitsch (6. November 2003)

hallo
ich habe hier das eigentlich simpelste Problem der Welt, nur Freehand scheint das mal wieder nicht zu begreifen: Ich will den in photoshop transparenten Bereich auch in Freehand transparent haben, aber weder als tif (denn es handelt sich nicht um ein Graustufenbild) noch als png bleibt die Transparenz erhalten!
Hat jemand eine Idee bei der ich nicht für jedes Bild einen Beschneidungspfad erstellen muss?


----------



## marwin (7. November 2003)

*Transparenz im FreeHand*

Transparenzen sind nur im aktuellen Photoshop, Illustrator und Indesign (weil von Adobe) akzeptiert. Alle anderen DTP-Programme haben da irgendwie Schwierigkeiten, ja selbst RIPs wollen Transparenzen nicht immer. 
Vielleicht geht es über einen PDF-Export, denn da muß die Transparenz ja "kompatibel transportfähig" gemacht werden. Das Ergebnis-PDF könnte man ja als EPS abspeichern und in Freehand importieren.

marwin


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. November 2003)

Wenn es sich nicht gerade um ein aufwenidiges Objekt handelt, dann erstelle ein identisches Objekt als Pfad und arbeite mit "innen einfügen"...

Hier habe ich das per Videotutorial erklärt:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials93709.html


----------



## jensen (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ein Jahr später, gleiches Problem bei mir..

Ich möchte ein Bild mit transparenten Bereichen in FH einfügen, habs schon über verschiedene Wege versucht, bekomme es aber nicht hin..
Zum Vektorisieren ist keine Zeit mehr, drum muss eine einfachere Lösung her.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

mfg!
jens


----------

